# New Spawn goin down next weekend.



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so I bought a red DT and a black DT both males. Well I have a fat Christmas (mother of current fry) who hasn't spawned in 17 days. The recommendation is not to spawn again for 16 days hehehe. So I'm debating to spawn her to Titan (my black marble/butterfly) or Giant (my solid red DT). She's already spawned with Olympus (solid red VT).

Oh and remember Swimmette? She's really a male pk grrr. But atleast I got a shiny HMPK male 

Pics:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't tell what color your female is.... 

Well, I'm gonna say Titan. Mostly because I love his coloring! (and his name LOL) 

Sooo.... will Swimette get a name change?? LOL


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Can't tell what color your female is....
> 
> Well, I'm gonna say Titan. Mostly because I love his coloring! (and his name LOL)
> 
> Sooo.... will Swimette get a name change?? LOL


Christmas is greenish blue with red fins (hence Christmas ).

Idk what to name her oh I mean him now XD lol.

Oh and the names are based on the three sister ships Olympic, Titanic, and Gigantic (which was later renamed Britannic).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think you should breed her with Titan. Cause if you breed her with Giant, you'll just get a bunch of red with green/blue wash. (Not something I'm very fond of. )


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> I think you should breed her with Titan. Cause if you breed her with Giant, you'll just get a bunch of red with green/blue wash. (Not something I'm very fond of. )


 Then you won't like her current fry since Olympus is the same color as Giant only in VT form


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok just finished setting up the spawning tub. They're starting conditioning tomorrow (though I'll probably condition three fish seeing how Giant is on the other side of Titan in the same water). They'll be on frozen bloodworms and their water will have NutraFin Betta Max in it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr Vampire i literally worship you lol


*YOU ROCK*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bettalover2033 said:


> Mr Vampire i literally worship you lol
> 
> 
> *YOU ROCK*


You're going to give him a big head with those kind of compliments. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Mr Vampire i literally worship you lol
> 
> 
> *YOU ROCK*


So does everybody else on this forum lol jkjk. Thanks you so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We all think you're wonderful, MrV. lol


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> So does everybody else on this forum lol jkjk. Thanks you so much.


I do! You are my Betta role model xD

I love Giant's coloring, so I think they would be great, and the fry would be awesome. But, I am not too fond of DTs...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Be careful with doubletail/doubletail cross, they tend to throw crooked spines/deformities due to the short body that can also lead to deformed swim bladder. I have been working with the Doubletails for over a year now and I get less deformities and still get the doubletail and wide dorsal I want with the straighttail/doubletail cross...you may know this already but just thought I would share....


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i would buy one of the males no matter what you breed, and ill pay for shipping


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oldfishlady said:


> Be careful with doubletail/doubletail cross, they tend to throw crooked spines/deformities due to the short body that can also lead to deformed swim bladder. I have been working with the Doubletails for over a year now and I get less deformities and still get the doubletail and wide dorsal I want with the straighttail/doubletail cross...you may know this already but just thought I would share....


I'm very well aware of DT to DT spawn. But Christmas is a ST VT I'm just saying both my males are DT.
But thanks for saying this becuase someone else might not know about it.

I had a DT to DT spawn months ago but dad ate the eggs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

shards said:


> i would buy one of the males no matter what you breed, and ill pay for shipping


Visit the website in my signature.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok bad news  Christmas tore Titan up so badly he hardly has scales or fins ((
Now good news: He's recovering up great 
Now better news:
Remember Swimmette? The 'female' HM? Well I discovered that she is really a HMPK male a few weeks ago. Well I threw him in there (hehe I almost said her) two days ago and guess whats goin on right now. He and Christmas are spawning!!! He's trying to get so many eggs theyre coming out of his gills  He also bit her eggs spot a few times thinking it was a released egg. Will update soon.

Oh for video of spawning add me on facebook or if you already are you can watch it there.


----------

